# 6000! heidita es una joya de muchas facetas



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

- 6 000 -​Es para mí un absoluto placer felicitar a una de las foreras más activas y con mejor rollo/onda de todo el foro. En alemán, castellano o inglés tus aportaciones son siempre valiosas.

Un saludo también para la otra joya .

Pedro.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Joya!!, ¡¡Joya!!, ¡¡Joya!!..es cierto, buena onda y mucha participación.
*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*

(Y no me devuelvas los mails )


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

She's simply the best, congratulations!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querida Heidita, ésta es una gran ocasión para celebrar.  ¡Nada menos que 6.000 fantásticos aportes!  Y como si fuera poco todos ellos han estado acompañados de un gran sentido del humor, mucha espontaneidad, y esa chispa única que hace de ti una forera extraordinaria.*

*Eres un personaje emblemático de WordReference.  El foro no sería lo mismo sin ti.*

*Recibe un abrazo y mis sinceras felicitaciones*
*Soledad*
*P.D.  No dejes de darle mis cariños a tu joya. *


----------



## lamartus

*¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!*


*¿6000 ya? ¡Absolutamente increíble!

Gracias por estar siempre pendiente y por tus maravillosas y siempre divertidas aportaciones. Es un placer leerte.

Muchos abrazos para ti y tu joya.*​


----------



## Antpax

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

La verdad es que al ritmo que llevas felicitarte es una costumbre (muy agradable eso sí). 

3.000 gracias para ti y 3.000 para el "el genio en la sombra".

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Vaya, _Rosita_, has vuelto con energía.... qué rapidez, 6000 y yo sin enterarme!!!!!

Pero coincido con Ant: la cosa va más o menos al 50%, no?,  así que:

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES HEIDI POR TUS 3000!*

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES JOYA POR TUS 3000!*​ 
Habrá que organizar una gran fiesta para celebrarlo! Con... CERVEZA!!!!

Un besote enorme,
Inés


----------



## krolaina

Felices 6000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Genial, otro posti y yo perdida por el mundo... Menos mal que me ha dado por meterme aquí.

6000 ya...madre mía Heidi, 6000 preguntas y respuestas... 

Veo que has llegado con fuerza de las vacaciones! Disfruta de esas 6000 perlas, pero ojo, disfrútalas tú sola que luego Joya te dirá que lo compartas con él... y eso no!  El no te deja compartir con él una caña, verdad? pues tú tampoco compartas tus 6000!!! jejeejje. 

Un beso enorme y muchísimas felicidades, doña gata! 

La Kroli (bautizada por ti, madrina mía!).​


----------



## zazap

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones a los foros...Yo pensaba que nos íbamos a quedar en el hilo de 5000, como seguía activo...Pero es verdad, igual vale la pena abrir uno nuevo para celebrar los *6000*, que no son pocos. 
Un saludo desde Valencia, 
ZA
​


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola. Heidita. Muchas felicidades por estos 6000 aportes. Oye podrías regalarme algunos de ellos porque está difícil llega a esa cifra. Me acuerdo cuando me dijiste que no me conocías y es porque a veces me vuelvo invisible.
Un beso para ti y sigue con esa velocidad.

Saludos.
CB.*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Heidita.


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA POR ESOS ESTUPENDOS 6.000 POSTS, HEIDI!!!!!!
*


----------



## jonquiliser

De mi parte también, Heidi, muchas felicidades (más exactamente, 6.000 de ellas)!


----------



## Sparrow22

*Heidita !!!!! tanto tiempo !!! (es que ando perdida y con poca entrada en este fabuloso foro.......)*

*Te mando muchisimas felicitaciones y un enorme saludo !!!!!!!!*

*ya me pondrè nuevamente en contacto contigo.*

*FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## heidita

*Morcillo*, no debiste molestarte, aunque debo reconocer que me merezco todo lo que dices.

*Rayines*, ¡¡Y yo pensé que te había cogido!! (a que te suena fatal, ). Me refiero a los posts, claro. Bueno, estoy en ello.

*Wil,* mi querido amigo, lost and found again. Es bueno verte por estos lares.

*Sole*, *No dejes de darle mis cariños a tu joya.* Esto siempre, ya lo sabes, sin él el foro no sería lo mismo, eso sí es verdad.


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Heidita,
diesmal ging es so schnell, daß ich das Postiversary fast verpaßt hätte! Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin alles Gute! Ich hoffe, daß wir uns im Deutschforum auch mal wieder öfter sehen!

Kajjo


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Heidita: realmente pido disculpas por mi retraso. *

*NO PUEDO CREER QUE TENGAS 6000 POSTS EN TU *

*HABER Y CON LA CALIDAD QUE TE CARACTERIZA. TE *

*FELICITO DE CORAZÓN Y GRACIAS POR TANTA *

*COLABORACIÓN.*


*TE MANDO MUCHOS CARIÑOS,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## heidita

*Lamartus,* ¡¡muchas ganas de conocerte!! Me da que tienes gran sentido del humor.

*Antpax*, a mí eso de que me quiten protagonismo los demás...bueno, como es mi joya....

*Aceituna,* ves, otra: *¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES JOYA POR TUS 3000!* MI joya se ha reído mucho. Debéis de saber que él siempre dice que _solo_ habla español, ¡¡y mal!!


----------



## danielfranco

I've said it already...

Danforth François IV


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 6000 Beiträgen


----------



## ROSANGELUS

QUE INCREIBEL ERES!!!
FELICIDADES.​Gracias por tanta ayuda, a una de las foreras más populares del WR...
Un abrazo grande para ti, lo mejor de todo es que eres tan rapida que casi que todos los meses hacemos una fiesta en tu honor... 
A tu salud...​


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations, your royal Joyaness!

I've found a lovely photo of you carrying nearly 6000 beers (well, 8). Keep it up, especially the beers.

Con todo respeto.
Lola.


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades, guapa, por ser tan mogollonmilenaria en aportaciones... ahora empiezas a hacercarte a los diez mil .


----------



## Eugin

Pero Heidi!!! Lo tuyo (o lo vuestro... ) es espectacular!!
Ya sabes el motivo de mi tardanza, las dos estuvimos de "andanzas", una bajo el agua, la otra bien arriba, jaja!! 

Se ve que te vino bárbaro andar por el fondo oceánico, ya que viniste con las pilas super recargadas para convertirte en la "Super Heidi" de todos los foros!!! 

 ¡Muchas felicitaciones por tus 6.000 joyas con ese toque español-alemán tan exquisito!!!! 
Saludos cariñosos (y resérvame una caña para el 14.... quién te dice que a lo mejor caiga en paracaídas en vuestra mesa??)


----------



## María Madrid

¡Qué barbaridad! Si hace cuatro días cumpliste 5.000. Pero no aparentas ni uno más de 3.500!!! Ya te han dicho todos los piropos posibles. Sólo puedo sumarme a ellos. 

Mil gracias por todo a ti y a tu joya por la parte que le toca. Esto merece unas cañas a las que no puedo faltar!!! Un abrazo,


----------



## heidita

*Kroli*, menos mal que has vuelto. Es que no te puedes ir de vacaciones, luego pasa lo que pasa...

*zazap*, a pesar de nuestro diferente gusto por ciertas "letras" () es un placer verte por esta página. ¡¡Viva la estación de ferrocarriles de Valencia (la más bonita de España)!!

*cubanboy*, *a veces me vuelvo invisible.* ¡¡De eso nada, ahora te veo por todos los lados!! (Además, ¿¿cómo no me iba a fijar en un amigo de la gran Sole??)

*Fernando*, el gran callado. No se te ve mucho últimamente. Así que lo considero un gran honor.


----------



## heidita

*Cecilio*, ¡¡otro de Valencia!! Bueno, entonces me repito: ¡Viva Valencia! Y muchas gracias.

*Jonquiliser*, me hace ilusión verte por estos lares, jonqui.  He visto que aprendes y sabes tropecientos idiomas. ¡¡Vaya disparate!!

*Sparrow*, la gran ausente, muy a pesar nuestro.  Se te echa mucho de menos, Sparrow, a ver si te dejas "caer" más por aquí.


----------



## frida-nc

"fur Dich, vornehme Foristin!"


----------



## heidita

*Kajjo*, mein guter Freund vom Deutschforum, ohne Dich wäre das Froum nicht dasselbe!

*Fernita*, no me voy a quedar con las ganas de visitar tu tierra, ya lo verás, el año que viene me tenéis por ahí. ¡¡Hay que organizar una caña, ¿eh?!!

*Daniel*, ¡vaya vago que estás hecho!I've said it already..., pero es verdad, ¡ya lo dijiste!

*Jester.,* siempre un placer verte, como sé que tu español es excelente, te escribo en este,_ nuestro_ idioma.


----------



## Eva Maria

Momento! Just a minute! Augenblick! ¿Existe un mundo paralelo o este thread está clonado? ¿Pero no te felicité ya hace nada?

Entre tú y Eugin, las superposteadoras, me teneis frita con tanta felicitación tras felicitación!

Con Heidita todo son joyas y perlas! Pero qué joyas y qué perlas!

El otro día encontré este poema inglés clásico, y como sé que te gustan, helo aquí:

But pleasures are like poppies spread,
You seize the flower, its bloom is shed.
Or like the snow falls in the river -
A moment white, then melts forever.
(Robert Burns)

Eva Maria


----------



## heidita

*Rosa*, vaya ¡ no bebo champán! Pero vale igual con cervecita, ¿no?

*Lola*, _your royal Joyaness,_ I will adopt this name from now on!

*Chics*, mi amiga catalana, gran amiga también de mi Joya. A partir de ahora lo voy a poner con mayúsculas. ¡¡Para que veas, mi Joya lo más importante!!


----------



## heidita

*Eugin*, mi amiga buza, ¡¡voy a por ti!! Pronto celebramos los 8000 a la vez, ya verás..

*María*,  





> Esto merece unas cañas a las que no puedo faltar


 Muy bonito, ¡¡¡¡¡¡pero no vienes!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Frida*, la amable forera amiga de todos. Se te ve poco, eso sí lo siento.

*Eva*, ¡¡debes de ser una cocinera fabulosa!! con todas esa recetas que traduces, seguro que practicas con alguna. ¡¡A ver si me invitas a comer!!


----------



## fenixpollo

I'm truly grateful that you have stuck around for so long, Heidi!  You are a true collaborator and a consummate forera. 

I look forward to congratulating you on 10,000! 

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!*


----------



## heidita

fenixpollo said:


> You are a true collaborator and a consummate forera.


 
Thank you, my friend, this is a real treat.

Gracias a todos, thanks to everybody!


----------

